# Beta near Creede?



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Anybody have any beta on trips just west of creede, colorado? Lookin to head down from the Fort for a 5 day trip in march. trek in, base camp, then do day trips from there. anybody got experience in that region or now of any good places for a trip like this?


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

We skied San Luis in December. We used the snow cat to get in, but no reason you can't go up that valley and base camp. Plenty of terrain to ski. I'll need to bring the guide book in if you want specific directions to the trailhead (Dawson's Southern 14'er guide). You can see the pictures on the "Conditions: San Luis" thread.

--Chris


----------

